# My gorgeous new kitten!



## AnnaMonkey (Oct 15, 2010)

This is Baby and i LOVE her!


----------



## oohmygod831 (Oct 14, 2010)

shes lovely congrats


----------



## AnnaMonkey (Oct 15, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

She is gorgeous


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shes gorge! what breed is she??


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: she looks like a proper little lady


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a beautiful kitten :001_tt1: Her coat looks so thick you could just bury your hands in it :thumbup: Absolutely gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Squirrel (Oct 14, 2008)

She is lovely, whats her name?


----------



## Flowerfairy (Oct 25, 2010)

Awww she's gorgeous!!


----------



## AnnaMonkey (Oct 15, 2010)

Hallo! Her name's Baby (after the dirty dancing character - we adopted her with the name). She's a siamese/brown tabby cross apparently!?! go figure, she looks quite like a russian to me, with darker stripey bits! 
She's pretty awsome and friendly, about 6 months old. she's a whiskers girl atm but i'm going to 'upgrade' her to felix and then beyond, one step at a time right?! 

plus we've just ordered some worlds best litter too! she's goinhg to be SPOILT! 

xxxxx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

AnnaMonkey said:


> Hallo! Her name's Baby (after the dirty dancing character - we adopted her with the name). She's a siamese/brown tabby cross apparently!?! go figure, she looks quite like a russian to me, with darker stripey bits!
> She's pretty awsome and friendly, about 6 months old. she's a whiskers girl atm but i'm going to 'upgrade' her to felix and then beyond, one step at a time right?!
> 
> plus we've just ordered some worlds best litter too! she's goinhg to be SPOILT!
> ...


very rare for a moggy to carry blue & siamese dont carry solid blue (do they??) so im guessing that no moggy there or siamese!

She looks like a russian to me to!!

Whiskas/felix is the same thing same ingredients as homebrands to. id buy the cheapest litter and upgrade the food to hi life instead!

she is gorge i love my blue cats!"


----------



## AnnaMonkey (Oct 15, 2010)

She looks like a russian to me to!!
she is gorge i love my blue cats!" 
ohhhh for some reason in my mind felix is always a small notch above whiskas! probably because the cats at home used to totally reject whiskas as it made them sick! and i've read all the food posts and the A-Z so i should know this, lol! she seems to be pretty unfussy so i'm quite tempted to try her out with a pate, that'll be an adventure! 

that's what i thought! (colour wise) i double checked! but i thought that maybe they assumed a russian blue (dad) was a blue siamese, if you don't know much about cats its confusing! hmmm i guess we'll never know. same as her age, they said 6 months, but then when i got there they said she might be 4. i think she's at least 5 maybe 6 but as she's quite small and the fact i have naff all cat size to age ratio knowledge i'm basically just throwing numbers around! 

blue cats ROCK!


----------

